# 612 Ever Become Reliable?



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Searched the forum but found nothing recent, but did the 612 ever get over being a buggy, freezing receiver or did most just give up on it? I had one once when the first came out and traded it for a 722 after 3 months.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

From my reading (and posting) around on various Dish forums it seems that the 612 has become more reliable over the past couple of years (due to firmware updates.)


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I've had two for a while now. Other than one hard drive failure mine have worked perfectly fine. Another forum poster, phrelin, has documented issues doing multiple recordings and playbacks simultaneously but I don't usually use mine that way.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

The VI"P612 is not only reliable, it may be more so than the 722 now. The built in OTA module works flawlessly, no problems some 722's have of freezing with the add on module.

Couple of tips to ensure reliability and longevity, applies to some other electronics aside from satellite receivers as well.

1. Not only keep in a well ventilated area, but use a small fan, like a woodstove room to room fan to keep cool. If you do keep it in a cabinet, if there isn't an opening in the back make one, and put the fan to draw the warm air out and try to have some kind of opening in the front, leave the door opened just a little.

2. Just like a computer, it needs to be reset from time to time. I keep mine on timers so each night, after the update takes place it resets. You can just unplug it every few days also. 

I have not has one problem in a very long time other than the rare time the guide does not fully load during an update at night. That is not specific to the VIP612. I routinely have all three tuners recording, and sometimes while I am watching the DVR. No hiccups.
When the guide is correct, timers are not an issue, they seem to never misfire.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As noted by klang above my only issue with the 612 is a comparison with my 722 (not a 722k). There are a lot of customers using 612's with no serious complaints. The 722 seems to be a computer with more horsepower. The 612 has only one receiver buffered.

When I record two HD programs simultaneously and watch another one previously recorded skipping commercials it will occasionally freeze forcing a reboot which screws up the recordings of the shows being recorded. When I do use my 612 for viewing it is more sluggish than my 722 in skipping commercials. Generally though, I use my 612 simply as receivers #3 and #4 for recording, moving content to an external hard drive to be watched on my 722.

I don't have OTA so I don't know about recording three HD programs simultaneously.

Frankly, if a prospective Dish subscriber asked me what to get today, I'd say a Hopper.


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

I've had a 612 for about one year and it's been great. No problems at all. I also have a 722k with the OTA module and between the two, the 612 is more reliable but I prefer the 722k for the features it has over the 612. The problems I've had with the 722k are minor.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

Rduce said:


> Searched the forum but found nothing recent, but did the 612 ever get over being a buggy, freezing receiver or did most just give up on it? I had one once when the first came out and traded it for a 722 after 3 months.


Still buggy.


----------



## Polardog (Mar 5, 2008)

mike1977 said:


> Still buggy.


+1

I recently had to send back my 612 because the cooling fan failed and the unit started seriously overheating. I used this unit for about 3 years and in that time my #1 complaint was a freezing picture while the audio continued. This happened quite often and required a reboot to correct. Sometimes both the picture and audio would freeze requiring a reboot. Sometimes the unit would reboot on it's own. I just learned to live with it. 
When I went high def some years ago the 612 was my choice as I am a one TV household. It took 3 612's in 2 months or so before I had one that worked OK. Firmwear updates over the years improved performance but the freezing issue never went away for me. It just might be that my individual 612 had this issue.

The DVR worked quite well and I never had issues with timers.

I've had my replacement 612 for 2+ weeks with no problems so far.


----------



## Fosterjaka (Oct 15, 2007)

Traded a Vip622 for a Vip612 when 2nd outlet charges started. I used the 622 in single mode most of the time. The 612 reboots often I cant use a RF remote and skips and stutters sometimes playing the DVR. My remaining 622 and 722 have had hard drive failures but otherwise are reliable when replaced.


----------

